# Trusty Rusty pics........



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i having a feeling he is going to be trouble.......,,,_


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: that last picture is adorable :001_wub:
He looks as if he's going to be a big boy too


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh he is a beauty hun!!!!!!! Absolutely gorgeous. Welshjet is gonna pee her pants when she sees these, let me tell you!!!!! 

You can already see that he has lots of mischief in store to keep you on your toes!!!!

Stunning! Simply stunning!!!! :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_He has only been here afew hours, and he marches round with his tail stuck up in the air, like he has been here forever !!!!!,,_


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

He's absolutley gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub: what a handsome young man


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> _i having a feeling he is going to be trouble.......,,,_


I know he is 

He's purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

He is gorgeous I want!  

Viv xx


----------



## LisaC1985 (Feb 3, 2012)

He has a very mischievous look about him....  He's lovely x


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

He is lovely:001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:

Agree with Lynn it looks like he is going to be big :yesnod: :yesnod:

I've got to stop looking at these kittens pics as it is making one very broody


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

What a beautiful boy  looks like he is going to be big


----------



## marleyboo (Oct 24, 2011)

hes a beautiful boy! looks like hes made himself at home already :001_tongue:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

:001_wub:That is one seriously cute little guy.He is just gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

He's got a right cheeky look in his eye - he is just gorgeous xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_he is bombing round the living room at the moment, my other 3 are sat watching him, they cant quite work him out !!!!!! AND he isnt much smaller than them, !!!!!!,,_


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> _he is bombing round the living room at the moment, my other 3 are sat watching him, they cant quite work him out !!!!!! AND he isnt much smaller than them, !!!!!!,,_


Just wiat till the fun realy starts :crazy:


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

He is one cool cat.  More pictures please.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_yes i will add more pics, if i can get him to sit still, he is running and leaping on and off the settee, he is flying round the room, ,:crazy:,:crazy:,_


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Awwww i`m in love....Coonies rock hehe

Congratulations on your new addition


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_more pictures just taken on Rusty take two pics _


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Nothing else to say except.....GORGEOUS.:001_smile:


----------

